# Terminar la configuración de Grub.

## Patxi

Quisera saber como añadir una entrada en grub para arrancar Mac OS X. Reside en la particion 2 del disco. En grub.conf he añadido las lineas :

Tittle Mac OS X

rootnoverify (hd0, 1)

makeactive

chainloader +1

Pero no funciona.

Por otro lado quiero arrancar gentoo con la resolución nativa de mi monitor: 1920x1200, es un imac de 24", usando uvesafb. Añado las linea siguiente a grub.conf:

video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1920x1200

Gentoo arranca con una resolución mucho menor.

Agradecería vuestra ayuda.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> rootnoverify (hd0, 1) <--no,si-->rootnoverify (hd0,1)

 

----------

## pelelademadera

seguro que es un 2 y no un 1

si es un sistema de particiones gpt casi con seguridad que es asi

----------

## Coghan

 *Patxi wrote:*   

> Por otro lado quiero arrancar gentoo con la resolución nativa de mi monitor: 1920x1200, es un imac de 24", usando uvesafb. Añado las linea siguiente a grub.conf:
> 
> video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1920x1200
> 
> Gentoo arranca con una resolución mucho menor.

 

Con uvesafb la resolución máxima de framefubber no tiene que coincidir con la soportada por tu monitor, para saber hasta donde llega puedes listar este fichero con:

```
cat /sys/bus/platform/drivers/uvesafb/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes
```

Si quieres usar la máxima de tu monitor puedes dejar de usar framebuffer y pasarte a la nueva implementación del kernel KMS y tendrás tanto la consola como las X unificadas desde el núcleo, verás como al pasar de una consola a otra y a las X es casi instantáneo y a la misma resolución.

Según la tarjeta que tengas funcionará bien o no, o quizás debas pasarte a las versiones  9999 de los drivers. En mi caso es una ati y lo explico en este hilo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-713689-highlight-kms.html

----------

## Patxi

Tengo instalado el kernel gentoo-sources -2-6-34 y una tarjeta nvidia. ¿Cómo se activa Kms en el kernel? ¿soporta la nvidia?

----------

## Patxi

Tengo instalado el kernel gentoo-sources -2-6-34 y una tarjeta nvidia. ¿Cómo se activa Kms en el kernel? ¿Soporta la nvidia?

----------

## Coghan

 *Patxi wrote:*   

> Tengo instalado el kernel gentoo-sources -2-6-34 y una tarjeta nvidia. ¿Cómo se activa Kms en el kernel? ¿Soporta la nvidia?

 

Nunca lo he instalado en una nvidia, pero dependiendo de si tu tarjeta está soportada por el driver nouveau, los pasos deberían ser los siguientes:

Activar en el kernel estas opciones:

```
 Device Drivers  ---> 

  [*] Staging drivers  --->  

    <*>     Nouveau (nVidia) cards

  Graphics support  ---> 

    <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  ---> 
```

Deshabilita uvesa en el kernel

Instalar el overlay x11 

```
layman -a x11
```

Añadir a /etc/portage/package.unmask 

```
=media-libs/mesa-9999

=x11-libs/libdrm-9999
```

Añadir nouveau a la variable VIDEO_CARDS en /etc/make.conf

Actualizar tu sistema para que instale los nuevos paquetes nouveau y las librerías drm y mesa con 

```
emerge -avUDN world
```

 o también puedes lanzar 

```
emerge -av1 x11-libs/libdrm media-libs/mesa xf86-video-nouveau
```

Cambiar el driver nvidia por nouveau en xorg.conf

Elimina de grub la línea video, puedes añadir el spash que quieras, en mi caso tengo

```
splash=silent,theme:natural_gentoo
```

Repito que no lo he probado con nvidia, comprueba primero si tu tarjeta está soportada en el Site de nouveau:

http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/CodeNames

----------

## Patxi

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.

Dispongo de una NVIDIA GeForce GT 120 en el imac que es soportada por el driver nouveau. Esta tarde pruebo a ver si me funciona. Incluiré los resultados en este hilo.

----------

## Frostwarrior

Patxi, pudiste bootear gentoo?

Por cierto, el driver propietario de nvidia no soporta kms.

----------

